# ICAS and WES



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Dear expats,

What are ICAS and WES, are they aassessing body who verify education certificate and give score and does Canada accept their reports.

Does one need to verify their certificate from both the body or only one will do.

Mine is post graduate diploma in business administration from SCL which is a UGC and DEC recognized 

From which body shall I verify my certificate so as to get more score on CRS.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada accepts WES. As far as I can tell ICAS is used in Australia. I can find no relationship to Canadian Immigration.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

incredible india said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> What are ICAS and WES, are they aassessing body who verify education certificate and give score and does Canada accept their reports.
> 
> ...


ICAS Canada and WES Canada are both recognised assessing body for the purposes of Express Entry. 

It's up to you which you go with... WES is just as valid as ICAS.

It doesn't matter if your post graduate diploma is UGC and/or DEC recognised - those organisations mean absolutely nothing in Canada... if the Canadian assessing organisations don't recognise your diploma, you won't receive credit for the diploma. 

Also, you cannot manipulate the system - that is _fraud_. You _will not_ receive more points by going with one company over the other - again, WES is just as valid as ICAS and neither will offer more points than the other; either your diploma is recognised and you get _*x*_ number of points or your diploma isn't recognised and you receive 0 points.


----------

